# Let us take a bubblebath together...



## the rattler (Sep 15, 2006)

Tonight was enjoyable and we took the Spurs out and we deserve a day or two off from being so serious...

Let's have a little fun until the Jazz/Lakers series is over..

I have nothing to say about the Lakers but I do know I'm enjoying tonight..

In case you're wondering, NO! I'm not gay! LOL!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

:laugh:

What in the ****ing hell?


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)




----------



## the rattler (Sep 15, 2006)

The party is over so let's get back down to business..


----------

